# Offensive baby bodysuits on ebay!!



## Aphrodite

Im disgusted at this, can't believe ebay would sell this! I want to report it but dont know how?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Funny-Ba...054&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=4&sd=321145692922&


----------



## amandad192

Don't think ebay will remove it. It's offensive and not to your taste but it made me laugh. Wouldn't buy it or put it on my kid, but it still made me laugh.


----------



## aimee-lou

I think the name of the seller says it all - bangtidybabies 

It's unfortunately a sign of the times. I don't think you can report it, by not buying it you're showing you don't like it. I agree though it's totally distasteful and not at all suitable to put on a child! But then again, I feel I could get on a soap box about a lot of things that are on similar lines in general that are wrong with society......it's too early to get my blood up though! lol :blush:


----------



## Bex84

Why anybody would want to dress their baby with something using offensive language on it i dont know. As others said i dont think there is much you can do but can see why you want to report it. We try to teach children not to swear but apparently it is socially acceptable to use that kind of language on clothing, its mad


----------



## tuttieturtle

I wouldn't put it on my child personally but it did make me laugh- and it is supposed to be a joke. Dressing a 3 month old baby in that won't teach it to swear- it would be different if you put it on a 3 yr old...but otherwise I personally think there is bigger things to worry about.


----------



## smokey

Its ammusing, just a joke really.
I wouldnt put it on my baby but thats as far as my "protest" against things like that go.
I think its a case of if you dont like it then just dont but it and move on to somthing you do like.


----------



## deafgal

I know some moms would actually put this on their child. The other day, one of my friend on facebook posted a balded young child (probably one years old if not younger) wearing an onesie saying "F_ck cancer" (except it is not censored...I censored it because I am not sure the rules of BnB).


----------



## deafgal

I would report ebay over their screenname. Bang in the U.S. have several meaning and one of it is sex (but so does f_ck depending on the context)


----------



## Bex84

I do think there are bigger things to worry and don't think it teachers the baby to swear, however I think it normalises the use of offensive language. We are very careful not to swear around lo and I really don't see any need to use this language, in the grand scheme of things it means nothing and maybe our culture is now seeing it as acceptable to swear and use bad language. I think some of the tops for tweens are worse when sexually explicit messages are printed on them


----------



## smokey

Am i missing somthing? I dont get whats wrong with the sellers name.


----------



## deafgal

smokey said:


> Am i missing somthing? I dont get whats wrong with the sellers name.

Probably doesn't mean the same in U.K. but in the U.S. it is disgusting. The shirts makes me wonder if the person is American afterall. 

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bang&defid=436905


----------



## amytrisha

Bang tidy over here is a quote on a tv show, it generally means fit/good looking..

I agree with other posters, wouldn't put it on a child but it is pretty funny. Some people have that taste. I highly doubt eBay would ban/remove them though :) x


----------



## x Michelle x

I think it's quite funny but I wouldn't put it on a baby... I doubt eBay would ban it either.


----------



## deafgal

Ok..also for some reasons I mistaken tidy to tiny. My bad! Sorry. Anyway, a lot of people here (as well movies and shows) loves to say shut the f_ck up"


----------



## deafgal

amytrisha said:


> Bang tidy over here is a quote on a tv show, it generally means fit/good looking..
> 
> I agree with other posters, wouldn't put it on a child but it is pretty funny. Some people have that taste. I highly doubt eBay would ban/remove them though :) x

I found this: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bang+tidy


----------



## amytrisha

deafgal said:


> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> Bang tidy over here is a quote on a tv show, it generally means fit/good looking..
> 
> I agree with other posters, wouldn't put it on a child but it is pretty funny. Some people have that taste. I highly doubt eBay would ban/remove them though :) x
> 
> I found this: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bang+tidyClick to expand...

Yeah exactly :) I say to my mates they're bang tidy, I don't want sexual relations though :haha: think the main problem isn't the sellers name it's more the fact they're putting swearing/offensive phrases on baby clothes x


----------



## Natsku

I found it funny. Probably wouldn't put it on a baby (well at least not in public anyway).


----------



## minties

I found it funny, I'm not offended by swearing.


----------



## Aphrodite

Im just shocked someone would even print something like this, ok its not child abuse but i think its very sad someone would be happy to see such a strong word on their baby, a word that has many unpleasant adult connotations. No place on a precious little baby! Dont get me wrong i say the word myself, im no angel, but i was genuinely shocked to see that and not much shocks me.


----------



## smokey

Looks like bang tidy is a phrase in the UK as well for the same thing.
Im just old and dont keep up with this stuff :)


----------



## smokey

Iv seen worse though, like the knickers in disney stores for 5-6 year olds with little mermaid and the saying "dive in" on the front.
They did get withdrawn but again i had to laugh purely because how on earth did they not realise that one and let it past quality control.


----------



## kitabird

smokey said:


> Iv seen worse though, like the knickers in disney stores for 5-6 year olds with little mermaid and the saying "dive in" on the front.
> They did get withdrawn but again i had to laugh purely because how on earth did they not realise that one and let it past quality control.

That's terrible!
OP, I don't find the bodysuit offensive, although I am surprised that eBay allow it.


----------



## seoj

Not at all something I'd buy- I've honestly seen worse though. Personally, I think the ones that say "my mom is a MILF" are worse? I mean, come on! ack... some people like that kind of stuff though, or else it wouldn't sell... 

I no longer really shop on Amazon as they allow books to be sold that advocate child abuse (using a switch to hit your baby/toddler to get them to behave or "learn" a lesson)- YUP! And there is even a petition I signed to get those books removed- but, in a world of "everyone has the right to speak"-- it's hard to fight against. And the petition has been going on for a long time- but no avail, the books are still sold. FB even has a page dedictated to baby jokes (I can't even say the "type" as I feel dirty just saying it)-- but it's very disgusting... 

End result- you could report them, and do what you feel is right- it's unfortunate that most likely nothing will come of it... BUT- I figure whether change comes or not, I will still do what I feel is right. If no one speaks... then how will we ever be heard?

Off my soapbox now...


----------



## Destiny08

my husband has a serious potty mouth lol so even though i dont swear, it doesnt bother me at all. and im sure its something we've all wanted to say at some point when someone is being noisy and your child is sleeping lol so i do find it amusing!


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow- thats appropriate :haha:

cant believe anyone would buy this crap!


----------



## babyhopes2010

heres another on that site
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Funny-Ba...831?pt=UK_Baby_Girls&var=&hash=item76c5969ba4


----------



## babyhopes2010

well tbh what i find worse is the brand name 'juicy culture'

with juicy slapped across the arse of toddlers!!


----------



## highhopes19

I must be the worst :blush:.

Isabelle owns 2 bodysuits (well when she was tiny) like this one says "I'm with the milf" yes I did by it myself :haha:. And one with Keith lemon on the front saying "shit-ting"


----------



## XJessicaX

I wouldn't buy it but I am not offended by it!


----------



## Wildfire81

I saw a baby wearing one that said "If my mommy gave my daddy a blowjob, I wouldn't be here".


----------



## x Michelle x

I always wanted to buy one that said "all daddy wanted was a blowjob"....


----------



## amytrisha

^ Really!? :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

and 'daddys squirt' with a sperm below :sick:


----------



## smokey

"who's the daddy?"
and on the back
"mummy isn't sure either"

I think 99% of these things are bought as a gag to give someone or as a jokey type thing for around the house.
I mean how many blokes actually wear those willy warmers when bought for them as a stocking filler :)


----------



## x Michelle x

but it would've never, ever been worn in public!!


----------



## Noelle610

Eh, it's not my style but I don't think it's a huge deal. E-bay sells a wide range of things and I don't necessarily think they should take something off their site because it might offend. As long as it's legal, there's probably a market for it.


----------



## Natsku

smokey said:


> "who's the daddy?"
> and on the back
> "mummy isn't sure either"
> 
> I think 99% of these things are bought as a gag to give someone or as a jokey type thing for around the house.
> I mean how many blokes actually wear those willy warmers when bought for them as a stocking filler :)

Haha I like that one!


----------



## smokey

You know what? I think I might have one made up for when this one is born next month that says

If you wake me up mummy is going to be pissed at you.

It might make all the cheek pinchers and coochy cooers think twice when I have just spent the last 2 hours walking him up and down the street in his pram trying to get him asleep:haha:


----------



## Natsku

:haha:


----------



## ILoveShoes

My LO had one that said 'mother sucka' on it :)
xx


----------



## m0us3

Lol I like the motha sucka one!! I did however see one that said 'they shake me' found that truly horrible :/


----------



## x__amour

I've seen vulgar baby clothing in Spencer's. It's honestly just the buyer's preference whether they choose to buy it or not. :shrug:


----------



## Seity

LOL - That's funny. I don't have a problem with it. If you don't like it, don't buy it. :shrug:


----------



## Seity

smokey said:


> You know what? I think I might have one made up for when this one is born next month that says
> 
> If you wake me up mummy is going to be pissed at you.
> 
> It might make all the cheek pinchers and coochy cooers think twice when I have just spent the last 2 hours walking him up and down the street in his pram trying to get him asleep:haha:

How about one that says "You wake it, you bought it!" :rofl:


----------



## smokey

Oh this just reminded me of years ago when Brian was first born I found a baby tshirt in BHS that said bitch magnet on it, I was so shocked that I complained about it and thought it was disgusting that some place as family oriented as BHS would sell such a thing.
A few weeks later they where still selling the tshirt in the sale and I picked it up to have a better look and realised it was actually a dog tshirt and it suddenly made sense and I just felt like a complete plum :)


----------



## Natsku

smokey said:


> Oh this just reminded me of years ago when Brian was first born I found a baby tshirt in BHS that said bitch magnet on it, I was so shocked that I complained about it and thought it was disgusting that some place as family oriented as BHS would sell such a thing.
> A few weeks later they where still selling the tshirt in the sale and I picked it up to have a better look and realised it was actually a dog tshirt and it suddenly made sense and I just felt like a complete plum :)

:rofl:


----------



## LegoHouse

My son has a onesie that says "Mummy milk is better than milk from any old cow." Is that offensive? :lol:

I don't think I would put my kids in a onesie with swearing on it though x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

smokey said:


> Oh this just reminded me of years ago when Brian was first born I found a baby tshirt in BHS that said bitch magnet on it, I was so shocked that I complained about it and thought it was disgusting that some place as family oriented as BHS would sell such a thing.
> A few weeks later they where still selling the tshirt in the sale and I picked it up to have a better look and realised it was actually a dog tshirt and it suddenly made sense and I just felt like a complete plum :)

Love it!!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

I think this is sooo wrong! HATE this babygro with a passion!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Oh that is horrible!


----------



## JASMAK

I wouldnt use it, but I am not surprised.


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I don't think its a huge deal personally. And I don't think it goes against any of Ebays rules to sell it. If its not your taste, move on. 

I wouldn't put my kid in anything with swearing on it (at least not in public) but I was bought a few as a gag gift that said things like "too cute to play with your ugly ass baby" She never did wear them, but I wasn't offended by them either.


----------



## beanzz

I'd just ignore it tbh. If saddos wanna buy things like this, let them. Don't worry about it


----------



## Twister

I wouldn't buy it, its kind of tacky. I might put lo in it if I got it as a gift but I wouldn't take her out in it:haha:

I'm not offended by it, I think it's one of those "if you don't like it don't buy it" type situations.


----------



## onetwothreebp

I think there are more important things to complain about. If you're going to invest your time writing emails and whatnot, write about something that actually matters, rather than a word you don't like.


----------



## hayz_baby

We brought a gro for our colleague at work saying "9 months ago my mummy read 50 shades of grey" we thought it was pretty funny as she did and she laughed too. There was an agreement for funny pressies too. 
A couple of them tbh I find a bit chavvy defo not to my taste x


----------



## Dragonfly

Not offended but not something I would ever put on a baby its distasteful and tacky.


----------



## girlnboots

I must be a terrible mother. I think those mentioned are all hilarious. I've seen some that say "Watch your mouth, Asshole, I'm a baby." And my OH and i always joked while ttc about getting a onesie that says "Pedophiles don't fit in." But now that we're actually having a baby, its lost its funny.


----------



## Dragonfly

"Pedophiles don't fit in.":nope: I would never have that on a baby. Them words and baby clothing should never be together. The rest I can deal with but just not that.


----------



## bumpy_j

Kinda gross but it's probably more sold as a novelty gift than anything that you should actually put your baby in.


----------



## bumpy_j

girlnboots said:


> I must be a terrible mother. I think those mentioned are all hilarious. I've seen some that say "Watch your mouth, Asshole, I'm a baby." And my OH and i always joked while ttc about getting a onesie that says "Pedophiles don't fit in." But now that we're actually having a baby, its lost its funny.

Wooahhh there, I think that's a little too dark for a baby site... 

I don't find most of these novelty things funny, but I saw a I *heart* Reagan baby vest which made me laugh for like 5 minutes for some reason. I have a weird sense of humour :haha:


----------



## Butterball Ma

You guys haven't been to the baby section on tshirthell.com, clearly. Lol. They are mostly baby shower gag gifts, but I have seen some worn. I myself laughed, but I'm a little rough around the edges, to be sure. And yes, I'd prefer to see this as a baby shower gift than little girls with "juicy" stamped on their behinds.


----------



## dgirllamius

I don't find it offensive, I do find it rather tacky though. If it had the c word on it though, then I would find it offensive (awful, awful word).

I hate the babygros/tshirts/whatever that say things like "my mum is a milf" ... REALLY?


----------



## smokey

I hate the babygrows and bibs that say milf or yummy mummy.
I keep thinking someone will look at me and think "oh no your not love" :)


----------



## kosh

smokey said:


> I hate the babygrows and bibs that say milf or yummy mummy.
> I keep thinking someone will look at me and think "oh no your not love" :)

:rofl:


----------



## Abigailly

girlnboots said:


> I must be a terrible mother. I think those mentioned are all hilarious. I've seen some that say "Watch your mouth, Asshole, I'm a baby." *And my OH and i always joked* while ttc about getting a onesie that says "Pedophiles don't fit in." But now that we're actually having a baby, its lost its funny.

Sounds hilarious:nope:

I'm not offended by them. But I wouldn't buy them. I think they're tacky.
I think they're more something that you buy as a baby shower gift. Not as something for them to seriously wear.


----------



## emalou90

Ive not read all the replies but they arent really something for 'children' to be wearing are they?
after all they are kids.


----------



## xnewxmummyx

It made me chuckle, only because we've ALL said it, or something along those lines at some point. I would never put my baby in one in public, but I'd probably put it on in close company for a giggle.

As for things like yummy mummy etc, I wouldn't buy because like a PP said, I'd be worried that people would be like 'really???' 

X


----------



## highhopes19

Dragonfly said:


> "Pedophiles don't fit in.":nope: I would never have that on a baby. Them words and baby clothing should never be together. The rest I can deal with but just not that.

Agreed!
Reading that actually made my heart drop what an awful thing to put on a child's outfit :nope:. 

And I'm the sort of person whose lo had a "I'm with the milf" baby gro and a Keith lemon one but.... Peodophiles don't fit in one takes it to a whole new level awful!

The rest are jokes but that is down right f'ing wrong :growlmad:


----------



## ILoveShoes

highhopes19 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> "Pedophiles don't fit in.":nope: I would never have that on a baby. Them words and baby clothing should never be together. The rest I can deal with but just not that.
> 
> Agreed!
> Reading that actually made my heart drop what an awful thing to put on a child's outfit :nope:.
> 
> And I'm the sort of person whose lo had a "I'm with the milf" baby gro and a Keith lemon one but.... Peodophiles don't fit in one takes it to a whole new level awful!
> 
> The rest are jokes but that is down right f'ing wrong :growlmad:Click to expand...

It isn't on a baby grow though. The person who first mentioned that said that her and her partner joked about getting a baby grow with it on. I don't think there actually is one out there that says that.
xx


----------



## highhopes19

ILoveShoes said:


> highhopes19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> "Pedophiles don't fit in.":nope: I would never have that on a baby. Them words and baby clothing should never be together. The rest I can deal with but just not that.
> 
> Agreed!
> Reading that actually made my heart drop what an awful thing to put on a child's outfit :nope:.
> 
> And I'm the sort of person whose lo had a "I'm with the milf" baby gro and a Keith lemon one but.... Peodophiles don't fit in one takes it to a whole new level awful!
> 
> The rest are jokes but that is down right f'ing wrong :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't on a baby grow though. The person who first mentioned that said that her and her partner joked about getting a baby grow with it on. I don't think there actually is one out there that says that.
> xxClick to expand...

I blooming hope there isn't that would just be beyond distasteful, I don't know just creeped me out something as serious as that being discussed or even joked about being put on an item of kids clothing xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

I must be fairy laid back, I think.
Of course I think peadophilia is disgusting, and I don't find the slogan funny, but it doesn't particularly offend me.
I'm certainly not offended in the slightest by the original baby grow (the one that the OP was about). 
xx


----------



## Aphrodite

Im really quite surprised most people think FUCK on an item of babies clothing is no big deal. Its interesting though that most of you wouldnt put your child in it yet its ok. :shrug:


----------



## ILoveShoes

Aphrodite said:


> Im really quite surprised most people think FUCK on an item of babies clothing is no big deal. Its interesting though that most of you wouldnt put your child in it yet its ok. :shrug:

Im just not offended by it. It doesn't mean I like it though.
xx


----------



## Tor

I wouldn't put my kids in them but at the same time if I saw a baby in public with some of these slogans on I would probably have a chuckle to myself.

The shaken baby and pedo ones are revolting though.


----------



## girlnboots

As a matter of fact, it does exist. And if you recall, I also mentioned after we got pregnant, it isn't so funny. Not everyone in the world is as straight-laced as the ladies on here, apparently. Guess I'll just go cover my tattoos and wash my mouth out with soap.

https://www.tshirthell.com/funny-shirts/pedophiles-dont-fit-in/

Check out the rest of that site for even more HILARIOUS onesies and baby t's.


----------



## ILoveShoes

girlnboots said:


> As a matter of fact, it does exist. And if you recall, I also mentioned after we got pregnant, it isn't so funny. Not everyone in the world is as straight-laced as the ladies on here, apparently. Guess I'll just go cover my tattoos and wash my mouth out with soap.
> 
> https://www.tshirthell.com/funny-shirts/pedophiles-dont-fit-in/
> 
> Check out the rest of that site for even more HILARIOUS onesies and baby t's.

I'm not sure if your post is directed at me or not, but I wasn't having a pop at you. I just didn't realise it was real.


----------



## MeelyB

Wouldn't put it on my baby but it did make me giggle


----------



## Tiff

I can't say I'm comfortable with "pedophiles don't fit in". That makes me personally sit a little uneasy.

However I do love Tshirthell .com 

I bought a shirt from there once that said "I'm what Willis was talkin' bout". :haha:


----------



## XJessicaX

:shock: I am extremely laid back but I find the slogan 'paedophiles dont fit in' VILE!


----------



## topsy

I wouldn't pt my LO in one xxx


----------



## Foogirl

I laughed. I wouldn't put my LO in it because I would be concerned about offending people who don't like that kind of language, e.g my mum or grandma. I'd giggle if I saw it on someone else's LO though. I really don't see the problem with this being on a newborn. How exactly is it going to harm them in any way?


----------



## Tiff

For me, the pedophile one is just raunchy. Offensive language and whatnot I've seen and giggled at as well. :flower:

But anything involving indecent acts on children, no matter how its meant to be lighthearted or a joke just doesn't sit well with me. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## bumpy_j

I don't think I even get it tbh. They don't fit in as in they're outcasts? Because (urgh I really don't want to say it but) it can kinda be taken in another way which is TOTALLY horrific and that's what I thought it meant when I first read it.


----------



## rosie272

I don't find them offensive, some of them are even funny but the paedophile one is just wrong - I don't get the humour in that at all!! I got grief from my old Aunt a couple of years ago for putting Charlie in a Sex Pistols babygro! She didn't know they were a band and she was horrified that he had the word 'sex' on his clothes :haha: I thought it was pretty cute!


----------



## beth_terri

I haven't read all the replies but ive seen a baby grow with something about a blowjob on it! 

I wouldn't put my kid in them and some of the things ive read make me feel really uncomfortable (ie a baby wearing something talking about a blowjob), but some of them are a little bit funny.


----------



## bumpy_j

Awwh the Sex Pistols shirt is cute !


----------



## smokey

girlnboots said:


> As a matter of fact, it does exist. And if you recall, I also mentioned after we got pregnant, it isn't so funny. Not everyone in the world is as straight-laced as the ladies on here, apparently. Guess I'll just go cover my tattoos and wash my mouth out with soap.
> 
> https://www.tshirthell.com/funny-shirts/pedophiles-dont-fit-in/
> 
> Check out the rest of that site for even more HILARIOUS onesies and baby t's.

Im sorry, so if you dont find a slogan making light of pedophiles funny your too straight laced???


----------



## smokey

bumpy_j said:


> I don't think I even get it tbh. They don't fit in as in they're outcasts? Because (urgh I really don't want to say it but) it can kinda be taken in another way which is TOTALLY horrific and that's what I thought it meant when I first read it.

I think thays the point, its ment to be a double inuendo to mean both things.


----------



## skc22

girlnboots said:


> As a matter of fact, it does exist. And if you recall, I also mentioned after we got pregnant, it isn't so funny. Not everyone in the world is as straight-laced as the ladies on here, apparently. Guess I'll just go cover my tattoos and wash my mouth out with soap.
> 
> https://www.tshirthell.com/funny-shirts/pedophiles-dont-fit-in/
> 
> Check out the rest of that site for even more HILARIOUS onesies and baby t's.

Kids or no kids, a 'joke' about pedophilia is NOT funny. I'm not straight-laced but that turns my stomach


----------



## Noelle610

Count me as another laid back person with a slightly sick sense of humor who finds the "pedophile" thing completely and totally disgusting.


----------



## bumpy_j

girlnboots said:


> Not everyone in the world is as straight-laced as the ladies on here, apparently. Guess I'll just go cover my tattoos and wash my mouth out with soap.

Oh Goshdarnit, you go do that. I'll go listen to a podcast of Knock Knock jokes and sip on my warm milk while I cut out paper dresses to stick on the scantily clad models I'll inevitably see on the magazines at the dentists waiting room. You've really boiled my potatoes now.


----------



## Aphrodite

bumpy_j said:


> girlnboots said:
> 
> 
> Not everyone in the world is as straight-laced as the ladies on here, apparently. Guess I'll just go cover my tattoos and wash my mouth out with soap.
> 
> Oh Goshdarnit, you go do that. I'll go listen to a podcast of Knock Knock jokes and sip on my warm milk while I cut out paper dresses to stick on the scantily clad models I'll inevitably see on the magazines at the dentists waiting room. You've really boiled my potatoes now.Click to expand...

What is so wrong with being straight laced anyway? Anyone who seems to have standads or values these days is seen as being 'straight' in a less than positive way. The very fact you've brought up your tattoos when this discussion has nothing to do with it makes me think you have a bit of a chip on your shoulder about it. If you don't want people to judge you and your tattoos, why judge others who choose not to have them and want to live in a different way?


----------



## Bex84

I must be strait laced then since I couldn't ever find a joke about paedophiles funny especially when put on baby clothes. Although I don't like swearing on baby clothes, I get why people may smile and see the joke, however that joke was in no way funny. I am in no way bothered by tattoos (though no idea why they were bought up). If strait laced is to see jokes about paedophiles as wrong that's no insult to me.


----------



## Abigailly

girlnboots said:


> As a matter of fact, it does exist. And if you recall, I also mentioned after we got pregnant, it isn't so funny. Not everyone in the world is as straight-laced as the ladies on here, apparently. Guess I'll just go cover my tattoos and wash my mouth out with soap.
> 
> https://www.tshirthell.com/funny-shirts/pedophiles-dont-fit-in/
> 
> Check out the rest of that site for even more HILARIOUS onesies and baby t's.

If having tattoos and a potty mouth is your definition of 'straight laced' then I'm definitely not straight laced. 

However, I don't think I've *ever* (even pre children) thought a joke about having sex with a baby is funny. I can't think of a single situation it would be funny. But hey ho, if that makes me straight laced. Then I'm fine with that.:thumbup:


----------



## Abigailly

As for that website, may bank balance hates me. I just bought a few hilarious ones for Niamh and JP. One that says 'I'm so cute I must have been adopted'.


----------



## RedRose

God what a bunch of saps, not liking graphic and humourless jokes about peadophilia. :dohh:


When lily was a baby I got a novelty vest as a gift. It said 'I only cry when ugly people hold me'. Thought that was quite funny.


----------



## Natsku

That paedophile one I probably would have laughed at years ago but I had a horrid sense of humour when I was younger, the things I laughed at then would just make me sick now. The paedophile one makes me feel uncomfortable, wouldn't want to see that on baby clothes.

Hah but there are some good ones on that website!


----------



## babyhopes2010

skc22 said:


> girlnboots said:
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, it does exist. And if you recall, I also mentioned after we got pregnant, it isn't so funny. Not everyone in the world is as straight-laced as the ladies on here, apparently. Guess I'll just go cover my tattoos and wash my mouth out with soap.
> 
> https://www.tshirthell.com/funny-shirts/pedophiles-dont-fit-in/
> 
> Check out the rest of that site for even more HILARIOUS onesies and baby t's.
> 
> Kids or no kids, a 'joke' about pedophilia is NOT funny. I'm not straight-laced but that turns my stomachClick to expand...

im a relaxed laid back person but that made me feel sick!:sick:


----------



## Tiff

RedRose said:


> God what a bunch of saps, not liking graphic and humourless jokes about peadophilia. :dohh:
> 
> 
> When lily was a baby I got a novelty vest as a gift. *It said 'I only cry when ugly people hold me'.* Thought that was quite funny.

I've seen that one before too and laughed at it as well. Until the awkward moment when my friend's kiddo is wearing it and I'm holding him and he starts to cry. 

:sulk: :rofl:


----------



## Kmx

I wouldn't buy any but the eBay ones don't really offend me I just wouldn't buy them but the pedophile ones are quite disgusting. Don't find them funny or see how someone could?


----------



## missbabypo

I generally think that they are funny. I probably wouldn't put my child in them but I'm sure they would be quite cool for a photo shoot....As for "Pedophiles don't fit in." There are no words!


----------



## Noelle610

bumpy_j said:


> girlnboots said:
> 
> 
> Not everyone in the world is as straight-laced as the ladies on here, apparently. Guess I'll just go cover my tattoos and wash my mouth out with soap.
> 
> Oh Goshdarnit, you go do that. I'll go listen to a podcast of Knock Knock jokes and sip on my warm milk while I cut out paper dresses to stick on the scantily clad models I'll inevitably see on the magazines at the dentists waiting room. You've really boiled my potatoes now.Click to expand...

:rofl: This is hilarious. The ladies who know me in real life know that I am ... far from straight-laced (I'll leave it at that). I think that's probably true of most of us, we just don't go around advertising it on a parenting website!

Sorry, but the pedophile thing is sick/gross. Has nothing to do with being conservative, it's just not funny. In my mind, there are a few things that just are never funny (the holocaust, animal abuse) and pedophilia is one of them.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

On the topic of bang tidy I still want to get DS a vest with shit-ting on the bum! :)


----------



## Lianne1986

can someone explain what 'straight laced' means please!?

the pedophile one = :sick: fullstop!


----------



## smokey

Aphrodite said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girlnboots said:
> 
> 
> Not everyone in the world is as straight-laced as the ladies on here, apparently. Guess I'll just go cover my tattoos and wash my mouth out with soap.
> 
> Oh Goshdarnit, you go do that. I'll go listen to a podcast of Knock Knock jokes and sip on my warm milk while I cut out paper dresses to stick on the scantily clad models I'll inevitably see on the magazines at the dentists waiting room. You've really boiled my potatoes now.Click to expand...
> 
> What is so wrong with being straight laced anyway? Anyone who seems to have standads or values these days is seen as being 'straight' in a less than positive way. The very fact you've brought up your tattoos when this discussion has nothing to do with it makes me think you have a bit of a chip on your shoulder about it. If you don't want people to judge you and your tattoos, why judge others who choose not to have them and want to live in a different way?Click to expand...

I didnt get the tattoo comment.
I have a fair few tattoos and 13 peircings si does OH and so does nearly all my friends (mostly metlars covered in them) in fact a whole lot of women on here have tattoes and peircings.
Does this mean we are all supposed to share in a unified sense of humour about pedophiles.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Lianne1986 said:


> can someone explain what 'straight laced' means please!?
> 
> the pedophile one = :sick: fullstop!

Straight-laced pretty much means conservative. It's someone who does things by the book and never does anything wrong.


----------



## Foogirl

Interesting that not one of us had found the pedophile thing funny at all.


----------



## Aphrodite

smokey said:


> Aphrodite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girlnboots said:
> 
> 
> Not everyone in the world is as straight-laced as the ladies on here, apparently. Guess I'll just go cover my tattoos and wash my mouth out with soap.
> 
> Oh Goshdarnit, you go do that. I'll go listen to a podcast of Knock Knock jokes and sip on my warm milk while I cut out paper dresses to stick on the scantily clad models I'll inevitably see on the magazines at the dentists waiting room. You've really boiled my potatoes now.Click to expand...
> 
> What is so wrong with being straight laced anyway? Anyone who seems to have standads or values these days is seen as being 'straight' in a less than positive way. The very fact you've brought up your tattoos when this discussion has nothing to do with it makes me think you have a bit of a chip on your shoulder about it. If you don't want people to judge you and your tattoos, why judge others who choose not to have them and want to live in a different way?Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt get the tattoo comment.
> I have a fair few tattoos and 13 peircings si does OH and so does nearly all my friends (mostly metlars covered in them) in fact a whole lot of women on here have tattoes and peircings.
> Does this mean we are all supposed to share in a unified sense of humour about pedophiles.Click to expand...

me neither, Im not quite sure why she brought it up?!


----------



## Lianne1986

sheldonsmommy said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> can someone explain what 'straight laced' means please!?
> 
> the pedophile one = :sick: fullstop!
> 
> Straight-laced pretty much means conservative. It's someone who does things by the book and never does anything wrong.Click to expand...

Thank You! x


----------



## deafgal

I wouldn't even want to draw that type attention to my children that way. To me, it probably make them more of a target!


----------



## Jchihuahua

I think the paedophile one is digsusting and disgraceful and if I saw a baby actually wearing it I would feel sick :(.


----------



## deafgal

I think tattoos does not even belong to this discussion and I can't how they can be compare. But I understand that you are upset. I have said things and hated that people would see me such a way when I am nothing like that. Live and learn.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I think the shirt is pretty funny. I'm also a laid back person and I've had a bib from Spencers that says "whose boob do I have to suck to get a drink around here?" I thought it was funny besides the obvious grammar mistake of "whose" which annoys me to no end. And yes he wore it, just not in public. My parents also bought a shirt that says "Bitch where's my botttle?" or something along those lines which I think is funny in general but not for my baby bc he doesn't drink bottles so it made no sense :rofl: 

Like I said, I'm laid back, and put these type of things on my child *gasp!!* But the pedophile one made my stomach turn :sick: And the shaking one. I don't see how that's funny at ALL...


----------



## mummy2be...

I don't find any of them funny tbh. The peado one particularly disturbs me, the rest I don't find disturbing... More tacky than anything else.If i saw a baby wearing one incertainly wouldnt laugh. But then I'm a baby/toddler clothes snob who hates character clothes/slogans etc of any description. I won't even dress rel in a "my daddy loves me" top.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Aphrodite said:


> Im just shocked someone would even print something like this, ok its not child abuse but i think its very sad someone would be happy to see such a strong word on their baby, a word that has many unpleasant adult connotations. No place on a precious little baby! Dont get me wrong i say the word myself, im no angel, but i was genuinely shocked to see that and not much shocks me.

I completely agree. It honestly turns my stomach to see such an offensive word on something that an innocent little baby wears. I think it is tacky when adults wear stuff with swear words. I guess I am straight-laced. I'm fine with that.


----------



## Tacey

kissesandhugs said:


> I think the shirt is pretty funny. I'm also a laid back person and I've had a bib from Spencers that says "whose boob do I have to suck to get a drink around here?" I thought it was funny besides the obvious grammar mistake of "whose" which annoys me to no end.

OT, but I don't see the grammar mistake. Did it say 'Who's' on the shirt?

I don't find those sorts of slogans in the OP funny or tasteful, but I don't think they're horrendous. The paedophile one on the other hand turned my stomach.:nope:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yes it said who's boob, I meant to put that in the second part instead of whose lol


----------



## Tacey

kissesandhugs said:


> Yes it said who's boob, I meant to put that in the second part instead of whose lol

Ah! I get you. 

Is it weird that I'd find it just as hard (maybe harder?) to put a baby in a top with spelling/grammar errors than one with rude words? That perhaps says a lot about me :blush:


----------



## Natsku

Tacey said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> Yes it said who's boob, I meant to put that in the second part instead of whose lol
> 
> Ah! I get you.
> 
> Is it weird that I'd find it just as hard (maybe harder?) to put a baby in a top with spelling/grammar errors than one with rude words? That perhaps says a lot about me :blush:Click to expand...

I think I would find it harder too!


----------



## Noodlebear

On a child that young I don't see why it's such a big deal, there are far worse things to be worrying about. I don't personally like that one but there are others I find funny and would probably have got for Lucas. It's a harmless little joke that they are totally oblivious to :shrug:


----------



## amygwen

I don't think there's anything wrong with it. As others have said, I wouldn't put my child in it but it is funny. It's a bodysuit so clearly meant for a baby, who has absolutely no idea what they're wearing or what the words mean. Some people may find it offensive but others might find it funny. I wouldn't really worry about reporting it - just ignore it.

I also used to have a bodysuit that was given to me by a friend and it said "I like the boobies!" because he breastfed. It's kind of the same concept, but I never put it on him if we went out or anything, it was just for laughs!


----------



## NewMummyx

The joy of having free speech

"I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death the right to say it" Aristotle


----------



## Noelle610

NewMummyx said:


> The joy of having free speech
> 
> "I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death the right to say it" Aristotle

Amen!


----------



## beanzz

I saw one I liked that said 

" Made in VaChina " :haha:

Still wouldn't buy it but it made me chuckle


----------



## Butterball Ma

Wow, this train sure has derailed since I initially posted several pages back. I think that for most people, there is definitely a difference between foul language and pedophilia jokes. Besides the pedo OP (ok, pedo OP sounds terrible, I apologize) had just mentioned it. It's not exactly like she was making a profit from it or anything. It was a totally hypothetical situation, so I'm not sure why we're building skyscraper soapboxes, lol.

As for myself, I think some of them are clever and I love double entendres, but there are definitely some that are a bit distasteful. But, freedom of speech and expression and all that awesomeness I embrace, so yeah...


----------

